# Turkey necks ?



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

Alrighty, so I finally got my turkey necks defrosted enough to separate, portion out, and re-freeze. Jeeze, these things are huge! Most weighed 14oz and over so I had to cut them up since Saphira is supposed to get 10.8 oz of RMB a day. 

My problem is I could not get them exactly 10.8. I got 11.3, 9.75, 10.0, 8.2 etc.... Do I just keep cutting them into smaller chunks to get it right or do I just know that she is going to get a little more one day, a little less the next. I'm afraid to cut them up too tiny because then she'll just swallow them and then she doesn't get the chewing benefit. I know its not like I get the chicken backs exactly right either (2 back chunks are pretty much almost always perfect though) but for some reason the turkey necks are bothering me that there is such variation. So let's say I give her one of the 11.3oz turkey necks...do I subtract the .5oz from her MM that night or do I feed the MM as normal so she doesn't get constipated since she's already getting more bone?

Also I have read that I should feed them with MM because they are so boney. I usually give her RMB in the am and MM in the pm. Should I give her 1/2 RMB and 1/2 MM in the am and then again in the pm on turkey neck days?

Sorry if I'm making this too complicated. I just want to make sure I don't mess it up so bad I harm her.


----------



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

I've been feeding turkey necks for years and honestly I don't worry about being exact..i round up. As long as you're not seriously over or under feeding and she's getting everything in her meal that she needs you'll be okay. Every dog's metabolism is different so you may find you need to adjust her meals anyways. My dog Ziva is supposed to be eating 2% of her body weight according to guidelines but her body requires her to be at 4%. Hope that helps.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Ronda, a little more or less is absolutely fine. It will average out. 

When you think raw feeding, think weekly, not daily or by the meal.
I am feeding everything straight out of the freezer so Hans will chew. I like this because the handling of the meat is less gross when it is frozen, and it takes him 20 minutes to eat about 8 ounces of food. 

I have found chicken necks and backs to be the best for bones because they are easy to break up into chunks he can swallow. 
How old is your puppy?


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks guys. I think I just need the handholding while I'm starting and then I promise, no more silly questions.

Sunflowers, my girl is about 13 months old. She could probably handle most bones but I'm a worrier. (and sometimes she's a gulper)

So far though she absolutely loves the raw and will run to "her" freezer now and look at me hopefully. I've started calling it her treasure chest.


----------



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

just a tip...i puree the veggies and freeze then in ice cubes trays..2-3 cubes per meal should work. Makes her slow down to eat them. Make sure she doesn't run around for about an hr after eating so she doesn't have issues with her intestines twisting or puke.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Ronda said:


> So far though she absolutely loves the raw and will run to "her" freezer now and look at me hopefully. I've started calling it her treasure chest.


Ha! They sure do catch on fast. Did you see my thread about how I began raw with Hans? 

Definitely try serving the meats frozen if she is a gulper. I am a worrier, too, especially because a chicken back bone got stuck horizontally in the very back of his throat when he was very little. I had to dig it out and it scared me senseless. I always watch him eat now, and if I can't, someone else who is home has to.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Countrymama said:


> just a tip...i puree the veggies and freeze then in ice cubes trays..2-3 cubes per meal should work. Makes her slow down to eat them. *Make sure she doesn't run around for about an hr after eating so she doesn't have issues with her intestines twisting or puke*.


Good tip. Hans gets crated for at least 45 minutes after he eats. Bloat scares me senseless.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

When trying to get exact weights, think of wild dogs/wolves. They might eat four days worth of food one day then not eat for three days (I am not saying to do that). So as others have said it will average out over time and as long as your dog isn't getting fat/thin then you're doing ok as far as portions go.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I wouldn't worry about cutting them up. I would just feed them and then the next meal - feed a little less food.


----------

